# Anscheinend Sicherheitslücke in Opera



## Heiko (6 März 2010)

Mehrere Sicherheitsunternehmen berichten über eine angeblich gefährliche Lücke im aktuellen Opera-Browser in der Version 10.5. Es soll unter Ausnutzung der Lücke möglich sein, durch manipulierte HTTP-Header einen Pufferüberlauf auszulösen und dadurch Schadcode in den Rechner einzuschleusen.

Opera hat einen Patch angekündigt, ob sich der Fehler in der Praxis überhaupt ausnutzen lässt, ist bislang allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 März 2010)

*AW: Anscheinend Sicherheitslücke in Opera*

Entgegen der Heise-Meldung (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news-aus-dem-netz/61298-gefaehrliche-sicherheitsluecke-in-opera.html) ist auch der Firefox 3.6 ist davon betroffen.
Mozilla Firefox v3.6 and Opera Long String Crash(0day) Exploit
Der Internet Explorer 8 meldet lakonisch, dass die Ausführung dieses Scripts angehalten wurde und scheint somit nicht betroffen zu sein.

Nach gegenwärtigem Stand sind Vista und Windows 7 in der 64-Bit Version nicht betroffen, wenn DEP (Dateiausführungsverhinderung) aktiviert ist.


----------

